# Erase: is Apple Pencil long press good? Better than surface back-end eraser?



## DennyB (Sep 28, 2021)

I’m pretty much sold on an iPad next for this, but the erase is worrying me a bit. Do you get used to it?


----------



## eakwarren (Sep 28, 2021)

It's pretty intuitive and more precise. After a few minutes, I think I'd prefer pressure erase over flipping the pencil around like a physical eraser.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Sep 29, 2021)

With Pencil2 you can double tab the pencil to activate the eraser. I prefer that to pressure erase. Makes me nervous to put too much pressure on an expensive purchase.


----------



## Karmand (Sep 30, 2021)

I don't like it. I set double tap to get the eraser. Then double tap back. I rarely use the lasso, so it's just a choice in the menu for that.


----------



## Pseudonym (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm right-handed, so I sit with the pencil in my right hand, and my left hand on the top left corner of the iPad. From there I can easily tap either the *eraser* icon or the *lasso* icon, both of which I use fairly frequently (as well as the *undo* function, which I tend to have to use when I get sloppy or impatient!).


----------

